# Friends



## Lumstar (Sep 27, 2008)

This is probably a stupid question, but how do I view the users who have me in their friends list? I'm aware my own friends list has nobody in it.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 27, 2008)

go to your profile, click friends tab, click manage friends, click the mutual tab, click the drop down box thing, select show who has added me


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 27, 2008)

OK. Weird but effective.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 23, 2008)

Or you could just click My Friends... and then do what Sephi said.


----------



## Raika (Nov 23, 2008)

Are you one of those bumpers who post in old or answered topics just to raise your post count?


----------



## mewcuss (Jan 31, 2009)

Also, on topic, how do you remove a friend from your friends list?
I added someone and would like to remove them from the list (I did it accidently and I don't know them either).


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 31, 2009)

mew-cuss, (interesting name, btw)
Go to that person's profile page. 
On the left, under their user pic you'll see the "Remove friend" option.


----------

